# when to leave the nest



## chrisbirm (Feb 20, 2011)

Just wondering what the rule of thumb is for taking squabs away from the nest and into a new area in order to start training them to home and trap?


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

I think some people do it when they start to grow feathers under the wings.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they should be ready when eating on their own and when they can fly up to a perch.. be sure to show them where to get water by dipping their beaks in it..and check them a few times a day after..if they look still and blinking..they may be dehydrated..so dip the beaks again.. after a few days then start the trap training..at about 7 to 8 weeks old they can be let out.. but only if they know how to get back in the loft from the trap training and they know your feed call.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

When they are ready to eat by itself, separate them from parents (usually 1 to 1.5 months).
After that start settling them on the roof so that they can be familiarize with their surroundings. After a week or so, they should be ready.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Pigeons wean their babies around 4 weeks old. The cock still feed the babies for extra 1 week because the babies keep on asking. So artificially you can wean babies when they 4 weeks old, self-feeding and have complete feathering under their armpit. It is a perfect time for settling, too.


----------



## fireman (Apr 2, 2011)

Great info!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

It really depends on the bird. I have a Houben cross the babies are in the young bird section at 30 days. Then I havea pair of Fabry's and i can't take away till they are over 40 days, some birds mature really slow.
Dave


----------

